# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  HKL on taas "best" - onko?

## Kani

HKL:n kotisivujen uutisosastolla revitellään taas vuosittaisella BEST-tutkimuksella, jossa tuhatkunta seudun asukasta on kertonut mielipiteensä joukkoliikenteestä. BEST-tutkimus on alkujaan ollut ns. benchmarking-projekti, jossa muutama eurooppalainen kaupunkiseutu tutustuu toistensa joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin ja poimii toisiltaan ideoita kehittämiseen. 

Helsingissä BEST otsikoidaan kuitenkin aivan kuin se olisi joku vertailukelpoinen totuus Euroopan joukkoliikenteestä. Tuntuu oudolta, että tällaisen tutkimuksen perusteella väitetään Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen olevan Euroopan kärkitasoa. Kyselyyn vastaajat eivät ole kokeilleet muiden tutkimuskaupunkien joukkoliikennettä, joten miten vastauksista voisi vetää mitään johtopäätöksiä kaupunkien paremmuuksista? Enemmänkin tutkimus kertoo suomalaisten asiakkaiden vähääntyytyväisyydestä. BESTin kaikki tulokset eivät edes ole kovin kehuttavia Helsingin seudun osalta. Suomalaisista vastaajista joka neljäs esimerkiksi ei suosittelisi joukkoliikennettä ystävilleen. 

Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät ja varsinkin markkinaosuus ovat olleet laskussa. Tässä tilanteessa tuntuu propagandalta ja virheiden peittämiseltä elämöidä BESTin kaltaisilla kyseenalaisilla tutkimuksilla.

----------


## Compact

Sama nurinkurisuus tulee esille, kun julkistetaan pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen matkustajatutkimuksia: metrolinjan varren matkustajat ylistävät metroliikennettä, kaupunkiratojen varren matkustajat puolestaan junia, kivikaupungin asukkaat puoltavat ratikoita ja mitä väliin jää, niin bussiliikenne on parasta mitä rahalla saa! Vastaajilla on (tietysti) käsitys vain siitä välineestä millä ovat tottuneet eniten kulkemaan.  

Pikaratikat eivät saa mitään kannatusta, koskapa niitä ei meillä missään ole. 

Tuollaiset liikenneoloja kuvaavat kansangallupit ovat aina hyvin marginaalisia. 
Iisalmelaisilla on tähän hyvä iskulause: Älä ota sitä vakavasti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Compactin ja Kanin kommentteja täydentääkseni: 

Turussakin tyytyväisyys joukkoliikenteeseen on kyselyissä korkealla. Silti matkustajamäärä alenee ja matkustajamäärä on luokkaa 1/3 Turun kokoisten ja kaltaisten Freiburgin ja Linzin tasosta (ja myös noin 1/2 1960-70-luvun taitteen tasosta Turussa).

Tuntuukin siltä, että selittävin tekijä tyytyväisyydelle sekä Helsingissä että Turussa on tietämättömyys paremmasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuntuukin siltä, että selittävin tekijä tyytyväisyydelle sekä Helsingissä että Turussa on tietämättömyys paremmasta.


Minä en tyrmää näiitä galluppeja kokonaan. Useimmilla vastaajilla on varmaan jos ei muun niin edes lomamatkojen kautta hankittua kokemusta joukkoliikenteestä muualla maailmassa.

Matkustajamäärien kasvu tai kato johtuu myös muista syistä kuin millaiseksi kokee joukkoliikenteen. Päällimmäisiä selittäjiä ovat matkustamisen hinta vaihtoehtoihin, eli lähinnä autoiluun ja kevyeen liikenteeseen verrattuna sekä kaupunkirakenne, onko se hajautettu vai tiivis, ja mikä on kehityssuunta, ja myös kaupungin asukasluku. Kriittinen massa itseään ruokkivalle joukkoliikenteelle taitaa olla n 200000 asukasta, ja Turku taitaa tippua pikkasen sen rajan alle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kriittinen massa itseään ruokkivalle joukkoliikenteelle taitaa olla n 200000 asukasta, ja Turku taitaa tippua pikkasen sen rajan alle.


Parempi olla toistamatta harhaluuloa siitä, että seudun väkimäärä on ratkaisevaa joukkoliikenteelle. Seudun väkimäärä vaikuttaa ensisijaisesti autoliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin - esimerkiksi Turun ja Tampereen kokoisella seudulla ei voi olla vahvaa keskustaa, jos ainoa liikennemuoto on auto.

Vetovoimaisen joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen ratkaisee linjan asukaspohja. Yhden 10 minuutin välein kulkevan teli-tai nivelbussi - tai ratikkalinjan asukaspohjaksi tarvitaan noin 15-20 000 asukasta (kahden puolen keskipistettä). Kaupunkialueen muoto sitten ratkaisee, onko jo tällä väestöpohjalla edellytykset tehokkaaseen julkiseen liikenteeseen vai ei.

Turun kokoisissa, kaupunkirakenteeltaan ja toiminnoiltaan vastaavissa kaupungeissa kuten Freiburgissa, Linzissä ym. on läntisen Euroopan kehittyneimmät ja käytetyimmät joukkoliikennejärjestelmät.

Kuten myös Turussa olisi, jos meillä ei olisi tehty v. 1965 pölkkypäisiä päätöksiä, joiden tekijät olisi pitänyt pistää korvausvastuuseen vastuuttomista päätöksistään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuten myös Turussa olisi, jos meillä ei olisi tehty v. 1965 pölkkypäisiä päätöksiä, joiden tekijät olisi pitänyt pistää korvausvastuuseen vastuuttomista päätöksistään.


Nyt on jo kovaa tekstiä. Olen kyllä Mikon kanssa siitä samaa mieltä, että raitsikkaliikenne olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt säästää ja sitä olisi pitänyt itse asiassa 1950-60-lukujen vaihteesta alkaen laajentaa jopa kuntarajojen yli.
Mitä tulee tämän ketjun varsinaiseen aiheeseen, en minäkään Rainerin tavoin täysin tyrmää noita kyselyjä. 
On kai suunnilleen selvää, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat siihen tyytyväisempiä kuin sitä käyttämättömät. Juuri siksi käyttäjät ovat valinneet joukkoliikenteen, koska he kokevat käytön mielekkääksi. Pakkomatkustajia esim. Helsingin kokoisessa paikassa on paljon vähemmän kuin käyttäjien kokonaismäärä. 
Itse käytän kaikkia joukkoliikennemuotoja, mitä osoittaa tämän aamun vaellukseni Haagasta Lauttasaareen töihin. Ketju meni jälleen kerran: LähiJuna > Metro > Raitiotievaunu > Bussi. Teen mahdollisimman paljon vaihtoja, koska _rakastan_ niitä. Vain vaihdollinen matka tuo todellista matkustamisen monimuotoista tunnelmaa. Suora matka on yksitoikkoinen ja tylsä. Minulla on kyllä noista neljästä liikennemuodosta oma suosikkini, mutta jätän sen paljastamisen parempaan kertaan.   :Wink:   Tässäkin selostuksessa on eräille varsin riittävästi "purtavaa"...   :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Parempi olla toistamatta harhaluuloa siitä, että seudun väkimäärä on ratkaisevaa joukkoliikenteelle. Seudun väkimäärä vaikuttaa ensisijaisesti autoliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin - esimerkiksi Turun ja Tampereen kokoisella seudulla ei voi olla vahvaa keskustaa, jos ainoa liikennemuoto on auto.


Ehkä kirjoitin vähän epäselvästi, tarkoitin että asukasluvun lisäksi kaupunkirakenne vaikuttaa yhtä paljon tai enemmän. Jos kaupunkirakenne on tiivis, niin että lähiöt eivät ole kuin haulikolla ammuttuja, niin alle 200000:kin asukkaan kaupungissa voi olla itseään ruokkiva joukkoliikenne. 

Suomalaisilla kaupungeilla on tyypillistä että ne eivät ole niin tiiviit. Niiden keskustat ovat kyllä vahvoja, mutta keskustoissa ei yleensä asu kuin alle puolet asukkaista, pahimmassa tapauksessa alle kolmasosa, ja loput asuvat hajallaan. Ennen vanhaan kaikki merkittävät työpaikat olivat keskustassa, mutta sen jälkeen kun ihmiset alkoivat kulkea kumipyörillä, ja työpaikat enemmän tilaa kasvua varten niin nekin ovat hajautuneet ruutuvkaavakaupungin ulkopuolelle. 




> Kuten myös Turussa olisi, jos meillä ei olisi tehty v. 1965 pölkkypäisiä päätöksiä, joiden tekijät olisi pitänyt pistää korvausvastuuseen vastuuttomista päätöksistään.


Jälkikäteen katsottuna on varmaan niin. Silloin v 1965 oltiin kai tilanteessa että Turun keskusta ei suurentunut enää, vaan kaikki rakentaminen suunnattiin syystä jos toisesta suht kaukaisiin lähiöihin, ja autoilua ei silloin koettu haitallisena. 

Tärkein syy miksi siitä huolimatta että kaupungit kasvavat, muiden kaupunkiemme kuin Helsingin päättäjät vieroksuvat raitioteiden rakentamista on se, että jos laaja raitiotieinvestointi ei lisääkään joukkoliikennematkustusta odotetulla tavalla, sen ylläpito muuttuu tekohengitttämiseksi ja päätöksen takana olleet politikot saavat ennenkaikkea autoilijoiden, jotka useimmissa kaupungeissamme ovat enemmistönä, kitkerän ja joskus asiattomankin kritiikin niskoihinsa, mikä vaikuttaa tietenkin poliittiseen uraan. 

Turku olisi voinut välttää raitioteiden lakkauttamisen vain jos päättäjät olisivat olleet rohkeita ja ottaneeet henkilökohtaisia riskejä ja päättäneet laajentaa verkostoa lähiöihin asti. Turussa kuviteltiin varmaan myös 60-luvulla että Helsinkikin lopettaa pian raitiotiensä ja että kotimaista uutta kalustoa ei olisi enää saatavilla, mutta päätös olisi voitu tietenkin kumota 70-luvun alussa kun tiedettiin että näin ei tule käymään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Tuntuukin siltä, että selittävin tekijä tyytyväisyydelle sekä Helsingissä että Turussa on tietämättömyys paremmasta.


Näin on. 

Eikä tutkimustuloksilla tee mitään, jos niitä käytetään valikoiden. YTV:n seutuliikenteessä tyytyväisyysmittauksia on tehty ainakin vuosikymmen. Niissä pienet, yksilöllisemmin palvelevat bussiyhtiöt ovat aina olleet omaa luokkaansa, mutta kadonneet markkinoilta, kun kilpailusäännöt korostavat vain tarjouksen hintaa. Pienten sijaan on suosittu halpaa ja keskinkertaista.

Seudun joukkoliikenteestä (ja sen markkinaosuuden laskusta) vastaavilla pitäisi olla enemmän selkärankaa ja itsekritiikkiä sen sijaan, että piiloudutaan epämääräisten BEST-tutkimusten taakse todistelemaan kuinka asiat ovat itse asiassa hyvin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vastasin Rattivaunun kommenttiin eri ketjussa Turun raitioteiden lakkautuksesta:

http://jlf.fi/f17/606-turun-raitioti...uksen-tappiot/

EDIT:

Vastasin sinne myös Rainerin kommenttiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen vahvasti samaa mieltä Kanin ja Laaksosen kanssa BESTin tapaisen tutkimuksen arvosta. Ylipäätään on vaikea saada luotettavia tuloksia kysymällä ihmisiltä, onko tämä hyvä vain tuo huono. Menekki on paljon parempi mittari, sillä se mittaa todellista käyttäytymistä, ei sitä, mitä halutaan sanoa - vilpittömin mielinkin.

Siksi olen sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenteen laadun paras mittari on joukkoliikenteen käytön määrä. Sitä voidaan mitata kahdella tavalla, joko joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun keskinäisenä osuutena tehdyistä matkoista tai joukkoliikenteen käytön määränä asukasta kohden. Näillä mittareilla pk-seutu tai edes Helsinki eivät suinkaan ole mitään Euroopan huipputapauksia, enintään hyvää keskitasoa.

Näissäkin mittareissa on ongelmansa, sillä kulttuurierot tekevät näistäkin tuloksista aukottomasti vertailukelvottomia. Mutta parempia mittareita ne ovat kuin kysyä ihmiseltä, joka ei ole parempaa nähnyt.

Yhtenä yksityiskohtana, jota Compact sivusi, on tämä kysyminen siitä, mikä on paras liikenneväline. Metrossa lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustava pitää metroa erinomaisena mutta bussia kehnona. Ymmärrettävää kyllä, mutta kysyjä ei kysy eikä vastaaja ymmärrä, että metromatkaan tarvitaan bussia. Ja kun vaunut on sinne bussiin saanut, helpompi olisi päästä bussilla perille asti kuin siinä välillä vaihtaa hissiin ja metroon ja taas hissiin. Sen sijaan raitiovaunu voisi tarjota sen metron mukavuuden myös nykyisen bussimatkan osalla ja ilman hissejä.

Jos tämä asia pitäisi saada kysymällä selville, pitäisi olla 3 muuten samanlaista kaupunkia, mutta yhdessä vain busseja, toisessa metro ja liityntäliikenne ja kolmannessa nykyaikaiset ratikat. Tai yksi lähiö, josta olisivat nämä kaikki yhteydet. Eri kaupunkien kesken voitaisiin mitata, missä matkustetaan eniten. Ja siinä yhden lähiön tapauksessa nähtäisiin, millä välineellä matkustetaan eniten ja voitaisiin myös kysyä, minkä valitset, kun kaikki tunnetaan ja ne ovat valittavissa.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mielestäni Helsinigin erinomaisen onnistunutta joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa parhaiten kuvastaa se, että tässä kaupungissa on hyvin monen (aktiiviväestöön kuuluvan) varsin helppoa elää ilman omaa autoa. Missä muualla Suomessa sama on enää nykyään mahdollista? 
Helsingissä joukkoliikenne palvelee joka päivä aamusta iltaan ja matkustajille on tarjolla kohtuuhintaisia lipputuotteita, vaikkakin viime vuosina tariffikorotuksia - toisinaan voimakkaitakin - on esiintynyt.
Hyvääkin on aina varaa parantaa. Seuraava iso parannus tulee olemaan JOKERIn laaja liikennöinti elokuussa 2006.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mielestäni Helsinigin erinomaisen onnistunutta joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa parhaiten kuvastaa se, että tässä kaupungissa on hyvin monen (aktiiviväestöön kuuluvan) varsin helppoa elää ilman omaa autoa. Missä muualla Suomessa sama on enää nykyään mahdollista?


Muualla Suomessa autoton elämä on mahdollista aktiiviväestölle vain kaupunkikeskustoissa (kävelyetäisyys palveluista ja työpaikoista), Turun ja Tampereen lähiöissä sekä suppeilla osa-alueilla Turun ja Tampereen naapurikunnissa, joista merkittävin on Naantalin Aurinkotien varsi. Mahdollisesti muutamissa keskisuurten kaupunkien lähiöissä.

Helsingin seudullakin on monia alueita, joilla ei ole mahdollista elää ilman autoa. Käytännössä autoton elämäntapa aktiiviväestölle on mahdollista kantakaupungissa (raitiotie), kävelyetäisyydellä metron ja paikallisjunien asemista sekä tehokkaimpien suorien bussilinjojen varressa. Metron liityntäliikennealueella sekä alueilla, joilla bussiliikenne on hidasta ja hankalaa, aktiiviväestö käyttää autoa. Joukkoliikenteen puutteiden lisäksi taustalla on lähipalveluiden puute, Samoin poikittain päivittäin kulkevien on käytännössä pakko omistaa auto. Onglelmaa voitaisiin ratkaista parantamalla poikittaista joukkoliikennettä - esimerkiksi kehämäisillä pikaraitioteillä - sekä parantamalla lähipalveluita.

Helsingin joukkoliikennepolitiikan merkittävin onnistuminen on ollut se, että Helsingissä ei ole hyväksytty sitä näkemystä, että autoilun seurauksena joukkoliikenne voidaan lakkauttaa tai karsia minimiin.  Tämän vuoksi joukkoliikenteen käyttö on pysynyt varsin stabiilina. Varjopuolena on se, että liikenteen kasvu on kanavoitunut autoiluun, ja joukkoliikenteen osuus ei ole kasvanut. 

BEST - tutkimus ei ole tietenkään arvoton, vaan sen ongelma on siinä että sitä ei voida tosiasiallisesti käyttää pätevästi Helsingin vertaamiseen muihin kaupunkeihin kulttuurierojen sekä odotustason perusteella. Helsingin tulosta voidaan verrata nimenomaan itseensä: onko tyytyväisyys noussut tai laskenut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni Helsinigin erinomaisen onnistunutta joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa parhaiten kuvastaa se, että tässä kaupungissa on hyvin monen (aktiiviväestöön kuuluvan) varsin helppoa elää ilman omaa autoa. Missä muualla Suomessa sama on enää nykyään mahdollista?


Helsingin joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa voi pitää onnistuneena, jos verrataan muihin suomalaisiin seutuihin. Jos verrataan eurooppalaisiin kaupunkeihin yleensä tai siihen, mitä olisi voitu tehdä, en pidä Helsingin (ja seudun) saavutuksia onnistuneina.

Kaikki on toki aina suhteellista, mutta alamäkeä ei kai ylipäätään voi pitää onnistumisena. Joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus on laskenut. Joukkoliikennematkojen määrä asukasta kohden ei ole laskenut niin paljon kuin joukkoliikenteen ja autoilun suhteen perusteella voisi luulla. Mutta liikenteen kasvu on tapahtunut henkilöautoiluna. Näin sekä matkojen määrässä asukasta kohden että absoluuttisesti.

Ihmiset tekevät nykyään enemmän matkoja päivässä kuin ennen. Ennen ei tarvittu matkoja asiointiin (ruokakauppaan) ja harrastuksiin kuten nykyään. Nämä uudet matkat tehdään autolla (ajetaan automarkettiin ja kuljetetaan lapsia harrastuksiin).

Uudet asunto- ja työpaikka-alueet on rakennettu autoliikenteen varaan. Seudun uudet asukkaat ja työpaikat käyttävät autoa. Jopa vanhat työpaikat ovat muuttaneet pois joukkoliikenteen ulottuvilta.

1960-luvulta lähtien seudulle on rakennettu teitä. Ulosmenotiet on muutettu moottoriteiksi ja on rakennettu kehätiet. Raitioverkkoa ei ole laajennettu, metro on korvannut vain olemassa olevaa joukkoliikennettä. Joukkoliikenteen palvelu ei ole laajentunut, vaan säilynyt ennallaan tarjoten yhteyksiä vain Helsingin keskustaan.

Ainoa joukkoliikenteen todellinen panostus on Martinlaakson rata ja siihen tukeutuva rakentaminen. Muuten joukkoliikenne on toiminut minimitasolla, eli joukkoliikennettä on niin vähän kuin mahdollista. Ja tässä olennainen syyllinen on maantiede, ei määrätietoinen joukkoliikennepolitiikka. Nykyinen joukkoliikenteen määrä on pakko pitää yllä, koska Helsingin keskustaan tulevaa automäärää ei voi lisätä. Muualla on autoille tilaa, ja siksi muualla ei olekaan joukkoliikennettä.

Rahaa on käytetty ja halutaan edelleen käyttää paljon joukkoliikenteeseen. Mutta rahan määrä ei ole mikään mittari, vaan tulokset. Kallista metroa ei rakennettu joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi tai laajentamiseksi, vaan edistämään Valmetin haaveita metrojunien kaupasta maailmalle. Kaupunkiradat eivät ole lisänneet joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka ovat maksaneet paljon - joskaan ei niin paljon kuin metro.

Jos olisi haluttu edistää joukkoliikennettä, kaikki laajennusrakentaminen olisi tehty kuten Martinlaakson radan ura. Raitioverkkoa olisi laajennettu, ja uusien alueiden liikenne olisi suunniteltu perustuvaksi raidejoukkoliikenteeseen, ei autoja varten tehtyihin moottoriteihin, joita bussit voivat ajaa. Kehäteiden kanssa rinnan olisi rakennettu kehämäiset radat, kuten ne, mistä nyt puhutaan Jokereina.

1950-luvun pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmat olisi toteutettu, koska se olisi ollut ainoa keino laajentaa joukkoliikennettä lähiöiden rakentamisen tahdissa toisin kuin odottaa 30 vuotta sitä, että Valmet opettelee tekemään metrojunia. Etelä-Espookin olisi voitu rakentaa samaan aikaan "länsimetron" kanssa, jolloin olisi syntynyt yhtä hyvin tai paremmin toimiva "länsimetro" kuin nykyinen bussimetro. Tämä kehitys olisi pitänyt myös seudun kasvun kurissa. Kun joukkoliikenteen verkko olisi ollut kyllin laaja, kasvavalle teollisuudelle olisi ollut riittävästi edullista tonttimaata joukkoliikenteen saavutettavissa.

Myös automarketkulttuurilla olisi kokonaan toinen, paljon vähäisempi merkitys kuin nykyään. Kun ihmiset eivät omistaisi autoja siinä määrin kuin nykyään, marketkulttuuri ei menestyisi. Meillä olisi edelleen joukkoliikennekaupungille tyypillinen lähipalvelukulttuuri. Meillä olisi myös kävelykeskusta, henkilöautojen läpiajoliikennettä keskustassa ei pidettäisi tärkeänä.

Rohkenen jopa väittää, että meillä ei olisi kuntien välistä kilpailua asukkaista ja asunto-onglemaa ylipäätään. Kun laajalla alueella olisi hyvä joukkoliikenteen palvelu, nykyistä laajemmalta alueelta olisi nopeat yhteydet seudun keskukseen. Se tasaisi asuntojen hintoja, koska laadukasta tarjontaa olisi enemmän kuin nykyään. Samalla ihmisillä olisi nykyistä enemmän varallisuutta käytettävissään, koska ei olisi pakko omistaa ainakaan kahta autoa, eikä olisi pakko käyttää autoa paljon. Eli ihmisillä olisi varaa asua ajallisesti lähempänä kuin nykyään, ja se olisi halvempaa kuin nykyinen elämä.

Kun tätä kaikkea ei ole, eikä ole toimittu sen hvyäksi, että tuohon olisi pyritty, en pidä joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa onnistuneena. Tästä en syytä joukkoliikenteestä vastuussa olevia, vaan niitä, jotka ovat tehneet valintoja autoyhteiskunnan hyväksi. Niitä, jotka ovat päättäneet rakentaa moottoriteitä ja lähiöitä niiden varsille. He ovat luoneet autokaupungin.

Antero

PS: Tuli vähän pitkä juttu. Mutta kun joulu on tulossa, jospa tämä alkaisi riittää osaltani tältä erää, ja maltan säästää teidät vuodatuksiltani.

Eli hyvää joulua, jospa vaikka käyttäisin täällä vietetyn ajan tästä eteenpäin joulun valmisteluun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsingin joukkoliikennepolitiikan merkittävin onnistuminen on ollut se, että Helsingissä ei ole hyväksytty sitä näkemystä, että autoilun seurauksena joukkoliikenne voidaan lakkauttaa tai karsia minimiin.  Tämän vuoksi joukkoliikenteen käyttö on pysynyt varsin stabiilina. Varjopuolena on se, että liikenteen kasvu on kanavoitunut autoiluun, ja joukkoliikenteen osuus ei ole kasvanut. 
> 
> BEST - tutkimus ei ole tietenkään arvoton, vaan sen ongelma on siinä että sitä ei voida tosiasiallisesti käyttää pätevästi Helsingin vertaamiseen muihin kaupunkeihin kulttuurierojen sekä odotustason perusteella. Helsingin tulosta voidaan verrata nimenomaan itseensä: onko tyytyväisyys noussut tai laskenut.


Näihin sanoihin on varsin helppoa yhtyä. BEST-tutkimus on osattava ottaa oikein ja tuskinpa kovinkaan moni asioista enemmän perillä oleva edes kuvitteli sellaista, että eri maiden (pää)kaupunkeja näissä asioissa voisi edes "oikeasti" ryhtyä asettelemaan paremmuusjärjestykseen. Kaikki kun on suhteellista.
Myös Rattivaunu toivottaa hyvää joulua kaikille foorumin lukijoille ja käyttäjille!   :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin seudullakin on monia alueita, joilla ei ole mahdollista elää ilman autoa. Käytännössä autoton elämäntapa aktiiviväestölle on mahdollista kantakaupungissa (raitiotie), kävelyetäisyydellä metron ja paikallisjunien asemista sekä tehokkaimpien suorien bussilinjojen varressa.


Kyllä autoton elämäntapa on mahdollista kaikkialla Helsingissä ja isossa osassa Espoota ja Vantaata. Erikseen on sitten nuo erityisen hyvän palvelun alueet, millä joukkoliikenne on niin hyvää että auton käyttäminen on harvinaista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kyllä autoton elämäntapa on mahdollista kaikkialla Helsingissä ja isossa osassa Espoota ja Vantaata. Erikseen on sitten nuo erityisen hyvän palvelun alueet, millä joukkoliikenne on niin hyvää että auton käyttäminen on harvinaista.


On yksi asia, että voiko asiansa teoriassa hoitaa ilman autoa ja onnistuuko se käytännössä aktiiviväestölle - ja onko se tarpeeksi houkuttelevaa. Yllä pyrin hahmottelemaan niitä alueita, missä autoton elämäntapa on mahdollista työssäkäyvälle keskiluokalle - eli alueita joilla omien sanojesi mukaan "auton käyttö on harvinaista". Se on eri asia kuin ne alueet, joissa autoton elämäntapa on mahdollinen työttömälle, eläkeläiselle tai opiskelijalle mutta auto on välttämätön niille, joilla on siihen varaa.

Oman joukkoliikenteen käyttökokemukseni perusteella Helsingin kunnassa on laajoja alueita, joilla joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei hitauden ja vaivalloisuuden takia ole todellinen vaihtoehto autolle niille, joilla on varaa autoon. Näitä alueita ovat mm. metron liityntäliikennealue sekä useat bussiliikenteen varassa olevat lähiöalueet. Näilläkin alueilla toki pärjää ilman autoa, mutta autottomuus ei ole houkutteleva vaihtoehto.

----------


## kuukanko

> Yllä pyrin hahmottelemaan niitä alueita, missä autoton elämäntapa on mahdollista työssäkäyvälle keskiluokalle - eli alueita joilla omien sanojesi mukaan "auton käyttö on harvinaista".


No mutta autoton elämäntapa on mahdollista Helsingissä ja isoilla alueilla Espoossa ja Vantaalla hyvin mahdollista myös työssäkäyvälle keskiluokalle. Jos näillä alueilla päivittäisiin matkoihin kuluu joukkoliikenteellä esim. keskimäärin puoli tuntia kauemmin kuin omalla autolla, on autottomuus täysin mahdollista. Jokainen asukas valitsee sitten itse, valitseeko ennemmin autottomuudesta tulevan rahansäästön vai puoli tuntia lisää aikaa jokaiseen päivään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Eiköhän ole selvää, että jos päivittäinen ajansäästö on puoli tuntia, niin valitaan auto jos siihen on mahdollisuus. Kysymyshän on nimenomaan siitä, missä joukkoliikenne on todella kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto autoilulle. Oma kantani on se, että joukkoliikenne ja kaupunkirakenne tulee kehittää sellaiseksi, että matka-aika "ovelta ovelle" on kilpailukykyinen yksityisauton kanssa (kun yksityisauton osalta huomioidaan myös liityntäkävelymatkat, käynnistäminen ja muu vaiva).  Tämä on nähdäkseni totta lähinnä Helsingin raideliikenteen vaikutuspiirissä sekä Turussa ja Tampereella eräistä lähiöistä keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla.

Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus on nousussa niissä kaupungeissa, joissa on panostettu siihen, että ovelta-ovelle matka-aika erityisesti kaupunkikeskustoihin ja niiden sisällä on kilpailukykyinen auton kanssa.  

Mielestäni on järjetöntä olettaa, että ihmiset saataisiin houkuteltua autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, jos päivittäinen matka-aika tällöin on puoli tuntia pidempi. Laatutason pitää olla parempi!

----------


## Kani

Tästä on juuri kysymys, ja mielestäni Helsingin seudulla on liikaa käperrytty uskomaan autottomuuden valinneisiin ja heidän palvelemiseensa. Enemmän pitäisi miettiä, mikä on pielessä, kun yhä isompi osa helsinkiläisistä hylkää joukkoliikenteen ja isolla osalla alueista sen käyttäminen ei ole edes realistista verrattuna auton mukavuuksiin.

Haaste on tietysti vaikea: pitäisi tarjota yksilöllistä palvelua mahdollisimman isolle joukolle. Muutakaan vaihtoehtoa ei kuitenkaan ole. 2000-luvun ihmisen vaatimustaso on erilainen kuin 1970-luvun ja joukkoliikenteestä tulee yhä marginaalisempaa, jollei sen (ja yhdyskunnan) suunnittelu tule 2000-luvulle. Esimerkiksi metro ja suurlähiöt olivat vastaus 60-70-luvun tarpeisiin, mutta nyt on eri tarpeet. Silti yhä elätetään unelmia uusista massakohteista (Santahamina, naapurikaupunginosa Etelä-Espoon tiivistäminen ym.).

Joukkoliikenteen ja kaupungin suunnittelu pitäisi palauttaa ihmisen kokoiselle tasolle!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On yksi asia, että voiko asiansa teoriassa hoitaa ilman autoa ja onnistuuko se käytännössä aktiiviväestölle - ja onko se tarpeeksi houkuttelevaa. Yllä pyrin hahmottelemaan niitä alueita, missä autoton elämäntapa on mahdollista työssäkäyvälle keskiluokalle - eli alueita joilla omien sanojesi mukaan "auton käyttö on harvinaista". Se on eri asia kuin ne alueet, joissa autoton elämäntapa on mahdollinen työttömälle, eläkeläiselle tai opiskelijalle mutta auto on välttämätön niille, joilla on siihen varaa.


Itse en usko että keskiluokkaisesta aktiiviväestöstä kovin moni vapaaehtoisesti luopuisi autoistaan kokonaan, jos heillä on ollut auto ennestään. Autosta luovutaan vain pakon edessä, eli jos terveys ei mahdollista autoilua, perhe hajoaa, bensa kallistuu liikaa, ja on usein luonteeltaan tilapäistä. 

Sensijaan nuoria aikuisia, jotka eivät ole ostaneet ensimmäistäkään autoa voidaan saada pysymään autottomana ainakin niin kauan kunnes he hankkivat lapsia, ja senkin jälkeen eräät sisukkaatkin pysyvät periaatteistaan kiinni, jos elinympäristö mahdollistaa.

Autoton elämä on tavallisinta kantakaupungissa, ja porukka joka harrastaa sitä on valikoitunut, ja he arvostavat kantakaupungin palveluja  jotka monessa tapauksessa ovat paremmin saavutettavissa ilman autoa, vaikka ne ovat kalliita. He asuvat ahtaasti, mutta kaupunki itsestään on "olohuone" kahviloineen ravintoloineen ym.  He käyvät maaseudulla niin harvoin että he eivät tarvitse sinne päästäkseen omaa autoa. Sensijaan he reissaavat ulkomailla useammin, ja sinnehän ei muutenkaan mennä autolla. 

Lähiöissä vapaaehtoisesti autottomia on vähemmän.  Puisevalta lähiöelämä ilman autoa on siksi, että ei pääse juuri koskaan suuriin marketteihin edullisille ostoksille, ei huonekaluhalleihin eikä pois kaupungista maaseudullle, koska suurin osa lähiöasukkaista ovat, jos eivät suoraan maalta kotoisin, niin he käyvät siellä usein. Lähiöissä palvelut ja esim kulttuuriharrastusmahdollisuudet ovat aika mitättömät  kantakaupunkiin verrattuna, joten ei se houkuta urbaaneja city-ihmisiä. 

Maaseutumaisissa olosuhteisssa autottomuus on mahdollista vain jos on tuttuja jotka tarjoavat kyydin kun täytyy päästä jonnekin, tai kuuluu siihen joukkoon jolle kunta järjestää taksikyytejä.

Mulla on sellainen mielikuva että ulkomailla ainakin on onnistuneesti rakennettu ns eko-kaupunginosia jossa pääsääntöisesti hyvin harvalla on oma auto. Pysäköintipaikkojakaan ei ole läheskään kaikille asunnoille. Työmatkat tehdään julkisilla tai pyörälllä, ja jos välttämättä tarvitsee auton, sen voi vuokrata car-poolilta. Suomessa tällaisia puhtaita ekokaupunginosia ei taida olla, mutta kuvittelisin että lähimpänä sitä ovat Ruoholahti, Pikku-Huopalahti, Arabia, Viikki, Vuosaaren uusi osa jne, eli suht tiiviitä moderneja kerrostaloalueita, joissa on tehokas julkinen liikenne ja monipuoliset harrastusmahdollisuudet lähellä. Ne eroavat tyylillisesti ja perinteisistä kauas keskustasta rakennettujen massarakentamisen ajan betonilähiöistä, joissa autoton elämä on hankalaa tai tapahtumaköyhää. Ainoa huono puoli että asuntojen hinnat näissä uusissa alueissa ovat lähes kantakaupungin tasoa, eli autottomuus on tässäkin tapauksessa kallis vaihtoehto perinteiseen autolliseen lähiöelämään verrattuna. 

Muuta kohdetta/kohderyhmää en keksi. Perheen jolle ainoa asuinmahdollisuus on iso omakotitalo, koska on koira ja monta lasta jotka harrastavat välineurheilua  on vaikea kuvitella tulevansa toimeen ilman farkkuvolvoa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Muuta kohdetta/kohderyhmää en keksi. Perheen jolle ainoa asuinmahdollisuus on iso omakotitalo, koska on koira ja monta lasta jotka harrastavat välineurheilua  on vaikea kuvitella tulevansa toimeen ilman farkkuvolvoa.


Olen kolmilapsisen perheen vanhin lapsi, iältäni 18v. Pikkuveljeni ovat 13- ja 4-vuotiaita ja vanhempani reilu nelikymppisiä. Asumme Länsi-Tamperelaisessa lähiökaupunginosassa suuressa omakotitalossa yhdeksättä vuotta.

Kuitenkin meillä on ollut auto vasta kaksi vuotta (sedan-mallinen), eikä sillä vieläkään kukaan ajele töihin, vaan mieluummin ja mielekkäämmin bussilla. Ainoa käyttö sillä on satunnainen harrastuskäyttö (pääasiassa harrastuksiinkin kuljetaan bussilla) ja mökille/maalle/muuhun rautatien kantaman ulkopuolelle matkustaminen.

Meiltä puuttuu koira ja välineurheilu (jos satunnaista lanittamista ei lasketa  :Wink: ) mutta muuten olemme kuvatunkaltaisen perheen kaltaisia. Jotenkin kummassa tulemme oikein hyvin toimeen Tampereenkin joukkoliikenteen varassa. Aikaisempaa autottomuuttamme on joskus ihmetelty kyllä, mutta olimmeko häviävän pienessä vähemmistössä?

----------


## Kani

> Suomessa tällaisia puhtaita ekokaupunginosia ei taida olla, mutta kuvittelisin että lähimpänä sitä ovat Ruoholahti, Pikku-Huopalahti, Arabia, Viikki, Vuosaaren uusi osa jne, eli suht tiiviitä moderneja kerrostaloalueita, joissa on tehokas julkinen liikenne ja monipuoliset harrastusmahdollisuudet lähellä.


Osmo Soininvaara kirjoitti aiheesta tuoreessa Helsingin Uutisissa. Helsingin pitäisi rohkeasti rakentaa isompia asuntoja myös kerrostaloihin ja kilpailla tosissaan Espooseen ja Vantaalle / Nurmijärvelle karkaavista asukkaista. Kun tuotantoa lisättäisiin radikaalisti, myös hinnat laskisivat. Samalla joukkoliikenne saisi mahdollisuudet toimia, kun väestöpohjaa olisi riittävästi.

Helsingin ekolähiöissä on sorruttu usein ulkokultaisuuteen. Esimerkiksi viikkiläiset ovat usein ilmaisseet olevansa tyytymättömiä alueella kulkevaan joukkoliikenteeseen ja Viikin palveluihin. Ekoleimalle pitäisi taata myös sisältöä. Yksi niistä on joukkoliikenne, jonka pitää toimia heti alueen valmistuttua eikä vuosikymmenien viiveellä.

----------


## edsel

> Helsingin ekolähiöissä on sorruttu usein ulkokultaisuuteen. Esimerkiksi viikkiläiset ovat usein ilmaisseet olevansa tyytymättömiä alueella kulkevaan joukkoliikenteeseen ja Viikin palveluihin.


Ei Viikki ole varsinainen ekolähiö. Latokartanon alueella on muutaman korttelin alue jossa on tehty joitain rakentamisteknisiä kokeiluja. Muuten sekin on varsin tyypillinen nykylähiö, jota vaivaavat juuri nuo samat ongelmat kuin 60-lukujen nopeasti rakennettuja pellonlaitalähiöitä aikanaan: huonot palvelut ja joukkoliikenne, keskeneräisyys, yksipuolinen asukasrakenne. Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto ja grynderit ovat saaneet markkinoitua mielikuvan Viikistä jotenkin erityisenä (ja kalliimpana) paikkana. 

Kaikilla uusilla alueilla on normien mukainen määrä pysäköintipaikkoja, ainakin tolppalämmityksellä ja monet jopa katoksen alla tai halleissa. Tässä mielessä 1950-luvun lähiöt kuten Munkkivuori, Herttoniemi, Maunula ja Lauttasaari ovat paljon vähemmän autokaupunkihenkisiä. Toki niiden sijaintikin on lähempänä ydinkeskustaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joukkoliikenteen ja kaupungin suunnittelu pitäisi palauttaa ihmisen kokoiselle tasolle!


Juuri näin!

Nykyään suunnittelu ei tapahdu ihmisen, vaan auton mitassa. Kaavoittajan keskeisin haaste on saada kaikki autot mahtumaan. Ja kun ne ei muualle enää mahdu, niille rakennetaan omia taloja tai luolia.

Puheet Vuosaaren uusien alueiden ekomaisuudesta ovat roskaa. Talojen kellareissa on autohallit tai pihalla on katetut tasot. Metro ei näiden 3000-4000 e/neliö-hintaisten asuntojen ostajia kiinnosta. Eihän metro ole edes lähellä vaan siellä, minne ajetaan autolla ostamaan ruokaa kerran viikossa.

Kuten Edsel kirjoitti, Viikkikin on vain imago, ja ongelmat juuri sitä, mitä Edsel mainitsi. Tästä on kokemusta.

1950-luvulla ja vielä 1960-luvun alkupuolella rakennetut lähiöt olivat oikeasti ekolähiöitä. Sillä niissä oli palvelut kävelyetäisyydellä ja joukkoliikenteellä pääsi aina nopeasti keskustaan parin sadan metrin päässä olevalta pysäkiltä. Vaikka lämmityskattilat olivat taloyhtiökohaisia ja roskia poltettiin roskakuilun pohjan uunissa, saasteiden tuotanto asukasta kohden taisi sittenkin olla vähemmän kuin nykyisellä autokannalla.

Nykyisillä autokaupunkiperiaatteilla ei saada mitään ekokaupunkia. Minua naurattaa ja ällöttää amerikkalaisten hybridiautohehkutus, jolla ainoastaan yritetään lunastaa oikeus jatkaa autoyhteiskunnan rakentamista. Todellisuudessa japanilainen pikkuauto ilman hybridiä kuluttaa vähemmän, vie vähemmän tilaa, ja sen valmistamisen kautta tuleva kokonaisympäristötase jää varmasti reippaasti alle kalliin 2-moottorisen hybridin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Puheet Vuosaaren uusien alueiden ekomaisuudesta ovat roskaa. Talojen kellareissa on autohallit tai pihalla on katetut tasot. Metro ei näiden 3000-4000 e/neliö-hintaisten asuntojen ostajia kiinnosta. Eihän metro ole edes lähellä vaan siellä, minne ajetaan autolla ostamaan ruokaa kerran viikossa.
> 
> Kuten Edsel kirjoitti, Viikkikin on vain imago, ja ongelmat juuri sitä, mitä Edsel mainitsi. Tästä on kokemusta.


Nuo Vuosaaren (Aurinkolahden?) ja Viikin puutteet  pitää varmaan paikansa. Vielä on pitkä matka niistä varsinaisiin ekokaupunginosiin. En tunne kyseisiä alueita erityisen hyvin, eli "heitin" vain luulojeni perusteella esimerkkeinä. 

Mutta eivätkö Ruoholahti, Pikku-Huopalahti ja Arabianranta ole lähempänä sitä ihannetta sitten? 




> 1950-luvulla ja vielä 1960-luvun alkupuolella rakennetut lähiöt olivat oikeasti ekolähiöitä. Sillä niissä oli palvelut kävelyetäisyydellä ja joukkoliikenteellä pääsi aina nopeasti keskustaan parin sadan metrin päässä olevalta pysäkiltä.


Pitää paikkansa. Asunnot niiiissä ovat useimmiten pieniä ja niukasti varusteltuja, ja sopivat nykyisin parhaiten sinkuille. Olisi ihan paikallaan jos 50-luvun lähiöitä ryhdyttäisiin monistamaan, vähän parannellen. Ymmärtääkseni on jo ryhdytty, rantaradan varteen Espoon Kiloon ja Tuomarilaan on nousemassa 50-luvun tyylisiä harjakattoisia kerrostaloja. Näiden kohteiden ongelma on taas menekki, koska ne jotka vakavissaan haluavat muuttaa Tuomarilaan asti, katsovat ennemmin omakoti- tai rivitaloa. Mutta plussana näissä kohteissa on joka tapauksessa alle 500 m kävelymatka junalle. 




> Todellisuudessa japanilainen pikkuauto ilman hybridiä kuluttaa vähemmän, vie vähemmän tilaa, ja sen valmistamisen kautta tuleva kokonaisympäristötase jää varmasti reippaasti alle kalliin 2-moottorisen hybridin.


Tuo on totta. Autoteollisuus ei halua vain valmistaa pikkuautoja vaan kaikenkokoisia, ja jotta ei ison auton omistajan omatunto kolahtaisi, on keksitty tuo hybridihömppä. Suomen oloissa hybridin edut polttoainetaloudessa ovat mitättömät. Saattaisin ostaa Toyota Priuksen seuraavaksi autokseni jos sen saisi pelkällä bensamoottorilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Autottomista kaupunginosista pääkaupunkiseudulla:

Nähdäkseni Helsingin Katajanokan, Pikku-Huopalahden ja Arabianrannan uudiskaupunginosat on suunniteltu niin, että joukkoliikenne on todellinen vaihtoehto yksityisautolle eli nopea ja suora joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustaan on kaikista asunnoista lyhyellä (alle 300 m) kävelyetäisyydellä, käytännössä samalla etäisyydellä kuin autopaikka.

Ruoholahdessa ongelmana on se, että kävelyetäisyydet suoralle yhteydelle ovat osaksi turhan pitkät, ja Länsi-Pasilassa puolestaan ei ole kovin suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan, joka tosin helpottuu sitten kuin 9 saadaan myös yli Pasilan sillan.

Espoon Rantaradan varren uudet kerrostaloalueet mm. Kilon, Koivuhovin ja Tuomarilan seisakkeiden kohdalla ovat myös mielestäni aika onnistuneita ja etäisyydet asemalle vaikuttavat järkeviltä. Niiden suunnittelua on helpottanut se, että radan varressa samaan suuntaan ei kulje pääväyliä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Espoon Rantaradan varren uudet kerrostaloalueet mm. Kilon, Koivuhovin ja Tuomarilan seisakkeiden kohdalla ovat myös mielestäni aika onnistuneita ja etäisyydet asemalle vaikuttavat järkeviltä. Niiden suunnittelua on helpottanut se, että radan varressa samaan suuntaan ei kulje pääväyliä.


VT1 eli Turun moottoritie kulkee ihan Tuomarilan ja Ymmerstan, jonka Koivuhovin seisakkeen lähiön nimi virallisesti on, väliltä ja liittymäramppi  on. VT1 sekä Vanha Turuntie ohittaa Kilonkin aika läheltä. Nämä väylät tosin puuroutuvat työmatkaruuhkaksi niin että juna on varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Ymmerstasta ja Tuomarilasta puuttuvat kokonaan päivittäistavarakaupat, lähimmät ovat Kauniaisissa,  Suvelassa ja Espoon keskuksessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Nähdäkseni Helsingin Katajanokan, Pikku-Huopalahden ja Arabianrannan uudiskaupunginosat on suunniteltu niin, että joukkoliikenne on todellinen vaihtoehto yksityisautolle eli nopea ja suora joukkoliikenneyhteys keskustaan on kaikista asunnoista lyhyellä (alle 300 m) kävelyetäisyydellä, käytännössä samalla etäisyydellä kuin autopaikka.
> 
> Ruoholahdessa ongelmana on se, että kävelyetäisyydet suoralle yhteydelle ovat osaksi turhan pitkät, ja Länsi-Pasilassa puolestaan ei ole kovin suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan, joka tosin helpottuu sitten kuin 9 saadaan myös yli Pasilan sillan.


Katajanokalla, Pikku-Huopalahdessa ja Arabianrannassa joukkoliikenne ei ole suhteessa henkilöautoon sen nopeampaa keskustaan kuin esim. täällä parjatussa Viikissä. Pysäkkejäkin on kutakuinkin yhtä tiheään. Länsi-Pasilasta seiska menee keskustaan lähes yhtä suoraan kuin mitä henkilöauto menisi, kun ysi joskus jatketaan sinne kiertelee se huomattavasti jos matka on Rautatientorille.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Edelliseen tarkennus: 

Totta kai Turunväylä ja Turuntie kulkevat samaan suuntaan, tarkoitin sitä että radan varressa ei kulke moottoriväylää (metro) tai isoa kokoojakatua (osaksi päärata ainakin Puistola-Malmi välillä).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Katajanokalla, Pikku-Huopalahdessa ja Arabianrannassa joukkoliikenne ei ole suhteessa henkilöautoon sen nopeampaa keskustaan kuin esim. täällä parjatussa Viikissä. Pysäkkejäkin on kutakuinkin yhtä tiheään.


Nähdäkseni nämä väitteet eivät pidä paikkaansa lukuunottamatta pysäkkitiheyttä.

Viikistä keskustaan mennessä varsin suuren osan matkaa voi ajaa moottoritietä tai nelikaistaista pääkatua.

Katajanokalta Helsingin keskustaan ei ylipäätään liene realistista ajaa henkilöautolla varsinkin ottaen huomioon liityntämatkat parkkipaikoille/lta.

Vuorotiheys ja kapasiteetti raitiolinjoilla 4, 6 ja 10 ovat aivan eri suuruusluokkaa kuin Viikin bussiliikenteen.

----------


## kuukanko

Linjaoppaan mukaan kutosen arvioitu ajoaika Arabianrannasta Kaivokadulle on 22 min, 68:n ajoaika Latokartanon päättäriltä Rautatientorille 24 min. Henkilöautolla Latokartanosta ajaa sen 2 min kauemmin kuin Arabianrannasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linjaoppaan mukaan kutosen arvioitu ajoaika Arabianrannasta Kaivokadulle on 22 min, 68:n ajoaika Latokartanon päättäriltä Rautatientorille 24 min. Henkilöautolla Latokartanosta ajaa sen 2 min kauemmin kuin Arabianrannasta.


Olen huomannut, että reittiopas on optimistisempi bussien kuin ratikan suhteen. Jopa silloin, kun molemmat ajavat samalla kadulla. Tämä on minusta omituista.

Jos bussi ja ratikka ajavat samalla kadulla, ratikan ajoajan pitäisi olla nopeampi tai yhtä nopea kuin bussilla, koska ratikkakaistalla ei ole henkilöautoja.

Jos ratikka on todellakin hitaampi kuin bussi, siihen ei voi olla kuin kaksi selitystä. Ensimmäinen on, että ratikassa on enemmän käyttäjiä, ja aika tuhraantuu rahastukseen. Toinen syy on, että ratikan kulkua hidastetaan liikennevaloin suhteessa autokaistan kulkuun.

Onko niin, että nuo molemmat syyt toteutuvat Helsingissä, mikä osoittaa, ettei täällä edes haluta sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä, vaan suositaan autoja? Vai onko niin, kuten itse olen todennut käytännön liikenteessä, että ratikka menee menojaan mennen tullen ja reittiopas antaa väärää tietoa? Niin tai näin, kumpikaan ei ole hyvä.

Se on kuitenkin syytä muistaa, että jos joukkoliikenne ja henkilöauto ovat yhtä nopeat liikkeelläoloajassa, henkilöauto on auttamattomasti joukkoliikennettä hitaampi tapa matkustaa. Pysäköinti ja kävely vievät hyvinkin aikaa viisi minuuttia, jopa pidempään, jos ei ole varmaa paikkaa matkakohteen oven edessä. Niinkuin yleensä ei ole. Tämä olisi hyvä muistaa ainakin meidän joukkoliikenteen kannattajien!
Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos ratikka on todellakin hitaampi kuin bussi, siihen ei voi olla kuin kaksi selitystä.


Niinhän se on, paitsi ruuhka-aikaan Mannerheimintiellä. Kun bussissa istuessa katsoo miksi ratikka jää jälkeen, on syytä ainakin ratikan tiheämmässä pysäkkivälissä ja pidemmissä pysäkkiajoissa (johtuen ihan siitä, että ratikalla on enemmän nousijoita / vaunu kuin busseilla).

----------


## kuukanko

Ja Best kertoo, että Helsingin liikenne on edelleen Euroopan kärjessä: http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...est+syksy+2006

----------


## kemkim

> Onko niin, että nuo molemmat syyt toteutuvat Helsingissä, mikä osoittaa, ettei täällä edes haluta sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä, vaan suositaan autoja? Vai onko niin, kuten itse olen todennut käytännön liikenteessä, että ratikka menee menojaan mennen tullen ja reittiopas antaa väärää tietoa? Niin tai näin, kumpikaan ei ole hyvä.


Ainakin Hämeentien suunnassa on paljon nopeampaa mennä esimerkiksi Kumpulan kampukselle busseilla kuin 6-ratikalla. Vaikka ratikka olisi jo aikoja sitten mennyt menojaan, bussi huristaa sen ohitse hetken päästä. Tässä on merkitystä bussin harvemmalla pysäkkivälillä, paremmalla kiihtyvyydellä ja suuremmalla nopeudella (=raskaalla kaasujalalla).

----------


## kemkim

> Ymmärrän siis ihan hyvin, miksi joku ei pidä tätä kilpailukykyisenä ja mukavana joukkoliikenteenä. Siitä huolimatta, että metroaseman laiturilla oli räikeä valomainos "Euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä".


Jostain syystä kuitenkin Helsingissä ja Tukholmassa joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen on Euroopan korkeimpiin kuuluvaa, vai olenko kuullut täysin väärin? Tukholmassa kestää esimerkin vuoksi 10 minuuttia mennä maan tasolta sinisen linjan asemalle T-Centralissa. Silti tätä palvelua käytetään paljon. Joukkoliikenne on Tukholmassa erittäin suosittua, siellä ei ole edes rakennettu kehäteitä siinä määrin kuin Helsingissä. Vaikka se Tukholman liikenne perustuukin liityntälinjoihin ja pitkiin siirtymisiin maan alta katutasolle. Tosin eroa on se, että Tukholmassa asuinalueet ja metrolinjat on suunniteltu samaan aikaan toistensa kansssa.

----------


## Kani

> Jostain syystä kuitenkin Helsingissä ja Tukholmassa joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen on Euroopan korkeimpiin kuuluvaa, vai olenko kuullut täysin väärin?


Ainakin tällä foorumilla, mm. tässä langassa, tutkijat Alku ja Laaksonen toteavat käytön olevan korkeintaan eurooppalaista keskitasoa.

YTV:n sivujen mukaan joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus kaikista kulkumuodoista on YTV-alueella 27%, pelkästään autoliikennettä vastaan vertailtaessa 39%. Ruotsissa, jossa henkilöautojakin on enemmän per asukas, vuonna 2003 vastaavat luvut olivat SL-alueella 25/32%.

Olkaamme iloisia, jos jonkun mielestä matkayhdistelmä metro+juna Ruoholahti-Leppävaara on mukava. Hyvään bisnekseen kuuluu kuitenkin miettiä, miksi niin moni valitsee sen sijasta jotain muuta. Ei pelkästään todistaa mainoskampanjoilla, kuinka kaikki on itse asiassa oikein hyvin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Helsingin ja Tukholman tasosta tarkennusta.




> Jostain syystä kuitenkin Helsingissä ja Tukholmassa joukkoliikenteen käyttäminen on Euroopan korkeimpiin kuuluvaa


Helsinki ja Tukholma ovat joukkoliikenteen matkamäärien osalta kokoluokassaan normaalia eurooppalaisten suurten kaupunkien tasoa. Prahan, Zürichin tai Baselin huippuluokkaa ne eivät ole. 

Helsingille ja Tukholmalle ominaista on lisäksi joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden voimakas vaihtelu seudun eri osissa eli joukkoliikenne keskittyy keskustaan sekä niihin esikaupunkeihin, jotka ovat raideliikenteen varressa.




> Vaikka se Tukholman liikenne perustuukin liityntälinjoihin ja pitkiin siirtymisiin maan alta katutasolle. Tosin eroa on se, että Tukholmassa asuinalueet ja metrolinjat on suunniteltu samaan aikaan toistensa kansssa.


Tukholman metroliikenne ei perustu samassa määrin liityntälinjoihin kuin Helsingin liikenne. Metrolinjojen varsialueelta ei ole syöttöliikennettä, vaan metrolinjojen varressa alueet on suunniteltu siten, että kaikista asunnoista on 500-900 m välillä vaihtelevat suorat kävelyetäisyydet joukkoliikenteen asemille. Tarkennan muutamia aikaisempia kommenttejani: myös sinisen linjan varren Järvafältetin alueet suunniteltiin niin, että kävelyetäisyys metroasemalle on aina enintään 700 m.

Syöttöliikennettä on niiltä alueilta, jotka eivät ole metroradan varressa.

Tukholmassa suhteellisesti suosituin metrolinja on nk. vihreä linja, jolla siirtymäetäisyydet pysäkeille ovat lyhimpiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ymmärrän siis ihan hyvin, miksi joku ei pidä tätä kilpailukykyisenä ja mukavana joukkoliikenteenä. Siitä huolimatta, että metroaseman laiturilla oli räikeä valomainos "Euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä".


Ehkä tämä kommentti kuuluisi ketjuun HKL on taas BEST - onko?, mutta tulkoon nyt kommentoiduksi tässä.

Kun mitataan jonkin asian paremmuutta suhteessa toisiin, pitää olla järkevä mittari ja oikea menetelmä sen mittaustuloksen mittaamiseksi. Lisäksi vielä pitäisi olla keino, jolla eristetään mittaamisesta sellaiset vaikutukset, jotka eivät johdu mitattavasta asiasta.

Tuo jälkimmäinen tarkoittaa esim. sitä, että täsmälleen samanlainen Tukholman tunnelbana saavuttaa vihreällä linjalla parempia matkustajamääriä kuin punaisella ja sinisellä. Ero johtuu maankäytöstä, ei siitä, että tunnelbana on vihreällä linjalla parempi kuin sinisellä.

BEST-tutkimukseen tutustuminen osoittaa, ettei sen perusteella voi väittää, että Helsinki sai siinä eniten pisteitä. Ei Helsingin sijoitus ollut kaikessa paras, ja arvostelukohteiden merkitykset ovat vaihtelevia.

Mutta BEST ylipäätään ei mittaa mukana olevien kaupunkien paremmuutta suhteessa toisiin. 

BEST on tehty samalla tavalla kuin jos Eurovision laulukilpailuissa jokainen saisi äänestää vain oman maansa laulua. Olisiko mielestänne oikein väittää, että se laulu on paras, jonka maan kansalaisista suurin osa äänesti omaa euroviisuaan?

Antero

MODEDIT/kuukanko: kun keskustelu kerran koskee BESTiä, niin siirsin keskustelun ko. viestiketjuun

----------


## Kani

> BEST on tehty samalla tavalla kuin jos Eurovision laulukilpailuissa jokainen saisi äänestää vain oman maansa laulua. Olisiko mielestänne oikein väittää, että se laulu on paras, jonka maan kansalaisista suurin osa äänesti omaa euroviisuaan?


Asia on kyllä juurikin noin. Paitsi, että Euroviisut olisivat tuossakin esimerkissä sikäli reilummin järjestetyt, että niissä sentään on mukana jokainen Euroopan maa, eikä muutama, kuten BESTissä, jossa osa kaupungeista ei edes ole maansa pääkaupunkeja.

Tämä BESTin täydellinen projektiluontoisuus ja epätieteellisyys ei näytä estävän Helsinkiä jatkamasta harhaanjohtavaa uutisointia:

21.11.2006 "Helsingin liikenne Euroopan kärjessä"
15.06.2006 "Helsinki Euroopan johtava joukkoliikennekaupunki"

Täysin Neuvostoliiton aikaista propagandaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siksi olen sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenteen laadun paras mittari on joukkoliikenteen käytön määrä.


Mm. Hesari uutisoi nyt EMTA:n tekemästä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä mitanneesta tutkimuksesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mm. Hesari uutisoi nyt EMTA:n tekemästä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä mitanneesta tutkimuksesta.


Sanoisinko peräti näin, että me asiantuntijat puhumme joukkoliikennematkoista asukasta koden (arkivuorokautena) ja vertaamme lukua kaikkiin matkoihin asukasta kohden. Siis ei vain moottoriajoneuvoilla tehtyihin matkoihin. Tämä luku on suhteutettu väestöön ja on siksi luotettavampi kuin suhde henkilöautoiluun.

Edelleen me asiantuntijat tiedämme, että eri kaupunkien tilastojen vertailukelpoisuus on huono. Yleensä kaupungit pystyvät mittaamaan vain nousuja, ei matkoja. Jos ollaan isossa metrokaupungissa, on tavallista, että metromatkat sisältävät 1-2 vaihtoa. Yhteen automatkaan verrattava matka metrolla tuottaa siten kolme nousua, jotka usein ilmoitetaan kolmena matkana. Kun joukkoliikenteen nousuja ja autoliikenteen matkoja verrataan toisiinsa, saadaan virheellisiä tuloksia, jotka suosivat joukkoliikennettä.

Erityisen ikävää tässä tilastointiongelmassa on se, että joukkoliikenteen parhaiten eli vähimmillä vaihdoilla hoitavat kaupungit saavat huonoja tuloksia. Samoin tervettä ja kestävää yhdyskuntarakennetta suosivat kaupungit saavat huonoja tuloksia, koska matkatarve on vähäinen ja siksi matkojakin on vähän.

Liikennesuunnittelun tavoitehan on minimoida liikenne. Paremmuutta joudutaan kuitenkin mittaamaan siten, että enemmän liikennettä on parempi. Tilastointitavoissa on vielä kehittämistä, jotta ne kuvaisivat esim. kestävän kehityksen mukaisia tavoitteita.

EMTA:n www-sivuilta ei valitettavasti löytynyt tätä HS:n uutisoimaa tutkimusta. Siten on vaikea arvioida, miten tämä tutkimus on tehty ja mitä tulokset oikeasti kertovat.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt en tiedä, miten asiaa käytännössä tutkitaan, mutta arvaan: kun suurkaupungissa tekee kaksi vaihtoa sisältävän metromatkan, niin matka alkaa sillä että kuljetaan portista läpi. Se voidaan helposti laskea ja tilastoida. Saadaan yksi "nousu". Mutta miten tutkittaisiin se junan vaihto, kun vaihtoasemat yleensä on suunniteltu maailmalla niin, ettei porttialueelta välissä poistuta? Oletan siis, toisin kuin Antero, että tällaisessa tapauksessa lasketaankin tämä vaihdollinen matka oikein yhdeksi matkaksi.

Mutta Helsinki onkin sitten asia erikseen. Meillä ei ole muita mahdollisuuksia kuin tilastoida pelkkiä nousuja. Ja silloinhan esim. Itä-Helsingissä tehdään aivan huikea määrä jl-matkoja verrattuna länteen, koska 2/3 metromatkustajista nousee metron lisäksi myös liityntäbussiin, eli nousuja tulee tuplamäärä. Sama juttu tietenkin paikallisjunien liityntäliikenteessä ja toki kaikilla muillakin vaihdollisilla matkoilla, mutta eniten tämä ehkä näkyy juuri idässä.

Miten tämä ratkaistaisiin? Esim metro ja liityntäbussit ovat kuitenkin myös erillisiä järjestelmiä siten, että bussilla matkustava ei automaattisesti vaihdakaan metroon eikä metromatkustaja välttämättä kuljekaan liityntäbussilla. Ainoa mieleen tuleva tapa on tehdä satunnaisotannalla haastattelututkimusta, jossa esitetään haastateltaville ainakin kaksi kysymystä: Mistä mihin matkustatte tänään? Mitä kulkuneuvoa/kulkuneuvoja käytätte tällä matkalla? Sitten vielä tietenkin se ydinkysymys, jota ei meillä tohdita esittää: Miten sujuva tämä matkaketju mielestänne on?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt en tiedä, miten asiaa käytännössä tutkitaan, mutta arvaan: kun suurkaupungissa tekee kaksi vaihtoa sisältävän metromatkan, niin matka alkaa sillä että kuljetaan portista läpi. Se voidaan helposti laskea ja tilastoida. Saadaan yksi "nousu". Mutta miten tutkittaisiin se junan vaihto, kun vaihtoasemat yleensä on suunniteltu maailmalla niin, ettei porttialueelta välissä poistuta? Oletan siis, toisin kuin Antero, että tällaisessa tapauksessa lasketaankin tämä vaihdollinen matka oikein yhdeksi matkaksi.


Juuri näin. Tästä tulee niitä kaupunkien välisiä eroja. Asemien ja lipuntarkastuksen järjestelyt ratkaisevat, mitä tulee mitatuksi. Oman kokemukseni mukaan samassakin kaupungissa tulos vaihtelee asemittain ihan vain siksi, että jossain vaihto tapahtuu tariffialueen sisällä ja jossain ei. Jopa matkustajan valitsema reitti voi ratkaista: yhdestä laiturin uloskäynnistä pääsee toiselle ilman lipun leimausta ja toisesta kulkiessa lippu onkin leimattava.

Siihen, miten järjestelyt on tehty, vaikuttaa myös tariffipolitiikka. Esim. Prahassa oli eri hintaisia kertalippuja, joilla oli eri voimassaoloaika. Silloin vaihtoja ei ole pakko järjesteää tariffialueen sisällä. Lontoon ja Pariisin kertaliput ovat muistaakseni sellaisia, että poistuminen mitätöi lipun, joten vaihto-oikeus on mahdollinen vain tariffialueen sisällä. Prahan järjestelmä tuottaa enemmän tilastoituja "matkoja" kuin Lontoo ja Pariisi.




> Miten tämä ratkaistaisiin? Esim metro ja liityntäbussit ovat kuitenkin myös erillisiä järjestelmiä siten, että bussilla matkustava ei automaattisesti vaihdakaan metroon eikä metromatkustaja välttämättä kuljekaan liityntäbussilla. Ainoa mieleen tuleva tapa on tehdä satunnaisotannalla haastattelututkimusta, jossa esitetään haastateltaville ainakin kaksi kysymystä: Mistä mihin matkustatte tänään? Mitä kulkuneuvoa/kulkuneuvoja käytätte tällä matkalla? Sitten vielä tietenkin se ydinkysymys, jota ei meillä tohdita esittää: Miten sujuva tämä matkaketju mielestänne on?


Juuri näin se ratkaistaan. Kysely on ainoa keino saada selville matkojen ja vaihtojen todelliset tiedot. Matkakortista toivottiin automaattista tilastotiedon kerääjää. Kun tietosuojavaltuutettu kielsi tilastoinnin henkilön yksityisyyden loukkaajana, julkisuudessa väitettiin sen estäneen tilastoinnin. Todellinen este on kuitenkin se, ettei metrossa, junissa ja ratikassa juuri kukaan aikalipun käyttäjä kuittaa itseään matkakorttilaitteella. Ja suurin osa matkustaa aikalipulla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meillä ei ole muita mahdollisuuksia kuin tilastoida pelkkiä nousuja. Ja silloinhan esim. Itä-Helsingissä tehdään aivan huikea määrä jl-matkoja verrattuna länteen, koska 2/3 metromatkustajista nousee metron lisäksi myös liityntäbussiin, eli nousuja tulee tuplamäärä. Sama juttu tietenkin paikallisjunien liityntäliikenteessä ja toki kaikilla muillakin vaihdollisilla matkoilla, mutta eniten tämä ehkä näkyy juuri idässä.


Mielestäni tätä problematiikkaa miten tilastoidan metron + liityntäliikeneen matkat, on nyt vähän liioiteltu. Ensinnäki, metro muodostaa koko Suur-Helsingissä ainakin toistaiseksi niin pienen osan joukkoliikennetarjonnasta ettei se näy tilastoissa niin paljon. Toiseksi, joutuu pelkästään busseilla ja raitiovaunillakin matkuastavat vaihtamaan usein kulkuneuvoa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinnäki, metro muodostaa koko Suur-Helsingissä ainakin toistaiseksi niin pienen osan joukkoliikennetarjonnasta ettei se näy tilastoissa niin paljon.


Ei metro ihan mitätön ole. Sillä tehdään päivittäin noin 200.000 matkaa eli nousua. YTV-alueen päivittäinen matkamäärä on 850.000, mutta nousuja on YTV:n mukaan 1,1 miljoonaa.

Matkojen ja nousujen ero on 250.000. Metromatkoista noin 65 % on vaihdollisia, joten 130.000 metronousua on koko seudulla yli puolet vaihtamisen muodostavista ylimääräisistä nousuista. Toisin sanoen, metron liityntäliikenne on ratkaiseva tilastoidun matkojen ja nousujen eron muodostaja.




> Toiseksi, joutuu pelkästään busseilla ja raitiovaunillakin matkuastavat vaihtamaan usein kulkuneuvoa.


Kyllä, muttei läheskään niin usein. Vuoden 1990 YTV:n tilaston mukaan:

Vaihdottomat matkat:

Bussi paikallisliikenne 52 %
Bussi lähiliikenne 65 %
Raitiovaunu 54 %
Metro 36 %
Lähiliikennejuna 58 %

Uudempia vaihtotietoja ei ole julkaistu, vaikka YTV on tehnyt haastattelutukimuksen viimeksi 2000. Tämän tutkimuksen raportti (pdf 1,4 Mt) ei erittele vaihtojen määriä, ainoastaan nousujen ja matkojen kokonaismäärän.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kyllä, muttei läheskään niin usein. Vuoden 1990 YTV:n tilaston mukaan:
> 
> Vaihdottomat matkat:
> 
> Metro 36 %


Väittäisin Vuosaaren metrohaaran lisänneen tuntuvasti vaihdottomien matkojen osuutta. Olisi kiinnostavaa tietää miten paljon. Tietysti Vuosaaren haaralla lähinnä uusi asutus (ja siitäkin vain osa) on vaihdottomalla etäisyydellä asemista, mutta uuden asutuksen määrä on hyvin suuri. Tämähän näkyy myös Vuosaaren haaran matkustajasuosiossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä, muttei läheskään niin usein. Vuoden 1990 YTV:n tilaston mukaan:
> 
> Vaihdottomat matkat:
> 
> Bussi paikallisliikenne 52 %
> Bussi lähiliikenne 65 %
> Raitiovaunu 54 %
> Metro 36 %
> Lähiliikennejuna 58 %


Pisti silmään se, että lähijunan vaihdottomien matkojen prosenttiosuus on raitiovaunua ja paikallisbussia isompi. Siitä huolimatta että lähijuna on ominaisuuksiltaan eniten metron kaltainen. 

OK, hyväksyn selitykseksi sen, että vuonna 1990 ei vielä oltu otettu laajalti käyttöön liityntäliikennettä juna-asemille, muualla kuin Vantaalla, mutta myös bussilinjaverkostoon on en jälkeen tullut muutoksia, kaupunki on kasvanut ja kaupunkirakenne muuttunut jne, että vaihdollisten matkojen osuus kaikilla kulkumuodoillla veikkaan olevan jo aika korkea. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

"Pääkaupunkiseudulla kaikista matkoista runsas viidesosa kuljetaan jalan. Myös pyöräilyn osuus on huippuluokkaa. Pyörällä kuljetaan seitsemän prosenttia kaikista matkoista.

Vain Amsterdamissa ja joillain Saksan metropolialueilla pyöräillään enemmän. Amsterdamissa joka neljäs matka kuljetaan pyörällä."

Tätä ei voikaan enää selittää liityntäliikenteellä. Pitäisikö melkein myöntää, että varsinkin Helsingissä on tehty puutteista huolimatta varsin onnistunutta liikennesuunnittelua. Tai ehkä syy on kulttuurissamme, vaikea sanoa. En kyllä olisi uskonut, että Suomessa pyöräillään näin paljon, kun ilmasto-olosuhteemme ovat mitä ovat talvisin, Keski-Euroopassa ne ovat paljon suosiollisempia kun ei ole liukasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vain Amsterdamissa ja joillain Saksan metropolialueilla pyöräillään enemmän. Amsterdamissa joka neljäs matka kuljetaan pyörällä."
> 
> Tätä ei voikaan enää selittää liityntäliikenteellä. Pitäisikö melkein myöntää, että varsinkin Helsingissä on tehty puutteista huolimatta varsin onnistunutta liikennesuunnittelua.


Tai sitten liikennesuunnittelu on ollut niin huonoa, että polkupyöräkin on kilpailukykyinen. Autoilun suosiminen johtaa hyvin nopeasti ja on meillä jo johtanut siihen, että autolla liikkumisen keskinopeus ovelta ovelle laskee alle polkupyörän. Vaihtaminen ja sykronoimattomat aikataulut sekä suorien (meillä kehämäisten) joukkoliikenneyhteyksien puute johtavat myös joukkoliikenteen matkustusnopeuden laskuun alle pyöräilyn.

Enpä löytänyt tietoa polkupyörillä tehtävien matkojen pituuksista. Olisi ollut kiintoisaa verrata moottoriajoneuvomatkoihin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tai sitten liikennesuunnittelu on ollut niin huonoa, että polkupyöräkin on kilpailukykyinen. Autoilun suosiminen johtaa hyvin nopeasti ja on meillä jo johtanut siihen, että autolla liikkumisen keskinopeus ovelta ovelle laskee alle polkupyörän. Vaihtaminen ja sykronoimattomat aikataulut sekä suorien (meillä kehämäisten) joukkoliikenneyhteyksien puute johtavat myös joukkoliikenteen matkustusnopeuden laskuun alle pyöräilyn.
> 
> Enpä löytänyt tietoa polkupyörillä tehtävien matkojen pituuksista. Olisi ollut kiintoisaa verrata moottoriajoneuvomatkoihin.


Pyöräilyn suosio johtuu siitä että nopeaa raideliikennettä on niin vähän ja ainoa mahdollinen joukkoliikenneväline useimpien kohdalla on bussi.

Mulla on nyrkkisääntönä ollut että 10 km asti pyörä on kilpailukykyinen bussin kanssa esikaupunkiolosuhteissa. Junaan nähden n 3-5 km asti, riippuen kävelymatkojen pituudesta. 

Henkilöauton kanssa pyörä on ajallisesti kilpailukykyinen vain sellaisilla osuuksilla joisssa vaara juuttua pahoihin ruuhkiin auton kansa on oleellinen. 

Ajallisesti voittaa eniten jos voi käyttää pyörää liityntäkulkuneuvona junaan tai metroon. 

Keskustassa ja vilkasliikeneisillä esikaupunkialueilla vaara joutua kolariin pyörällä on jo oleellinen, että matkavauhtia on pakostakin tiputettava vaikka ajaisi kuinka sääntöjen mukaan muuten. Törmäystilanteessa auton kanssa pyöräilijä häviää aina. 

Talvisaikaan pyörästä ei ole mitään hyötyä loskaisilla keleillä tai silloin jos kevyen liikenteen väyliä ei ole aurattu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Mulla on nyrkkisääntönä ollut että 10 km asti pyörä on kilpailukykyinen bussin kanssa esikaupunkiolosuhteissa. Junaan nähden n 3-5 km asti, riippuen kävelymatkojen pituudesta. 
> 
> Talvisaikaan pyörästä ei ole mitään hyötyä loskaisilla keleillä tai silloin jos kevyen liikenteen väyliä ei ole aurattu.


Etenkin esikaupunkialueella pyörällä on kilpailukykyä, koska bussireitit ovat keskustaa harvempia ja on usein nopeampaa pyöräillä perille, kuin odottaa 20 minuutin välein kulkevaa bussia. Pyöräteitä ei aurata Helsingissä kovin hyvin. Keravalla niin tehdään, mutta siellä taas pyöräilyn rooli on se, että kaupunki säästää bussiliikenteen järjestämiskuluissa, kun väki laitetaan pyöräilemään juna-asemalle ja pikkubussia ajetaan vain kerran tunnissa. Tämä on vähän väärä periaate, eikä sen perusteella pitäisi kutsua itseään kevyen liikenteen mallikaupungiksi.

----------


## Fiss

> Pyöräilyn suosio johtuu siitä että nopeaa raideliikennettä on niin vähän ja ainoa mahdollinen joukkoliikenneväline useimpien kohdalla on bussi.
> 
> Mulla on nyrkkisääntönä ollut että 10 km asti pyörä on kilpailukykyinen bussin kanssa esikaupunkiolosuhteissa. Junaan nähden n 3-5 km asti, riippuen kävelymatkojen pituudesta.


Uskoisin, että nopeutta olennaisempia selityksiä pyöräilyn suosiolle ovat, että sillä pääsee silloin kun haluaa sinne minne haluaa suorinta reittiä ilman vaihtoja ja ilman pysäkillä tai ruuhkissa odottelua. Luulen että tärkeänä pidetään myös sitä, että samalla ylläpidetään kuntoa ja päästään ulkoilemaan esim. työmatkan lomassa.

En myöskään usko raskaan (juna/metro) raideliikenteen etuihin matkan kestossa. Työmatkallani voisin käyttää "I-metroa" mutta koska asemat ovat raskasraiteelle tyypillisesti kaukana kotoa ja työpaikalta, häviää linjanopeuden etu kävelymatkoissa asemalle (tai liityntäviiveissä).




> Henkilöauton kanssa pyörä on ajallisesti kilpailukykyinen vain sellaisilla osuuksilla joisssa vaara juuttua pahoihin ruuhkiin auton kansa on oleellinen.


Ruuhkien lisäksi autoliikennettä hankaloittavat kiertävät yhteydet, kun kaikista suorinta reittiä ei pääse kieltojen tai vaikkapa viheralueiden vuoksi. Pyörällä pääsee sieltä mistä on suorinta, kunhan siellä kulkee jonkinlainen tie tai kevyen liikenteen väylä. Yleensä siellä on myös mukavampi kulkea, kun autot eivät ole pilaamassa ilmaa.




> Ajallisesti voittaa eniten jos voi käyttää pyörää liityntäkulkuneuvona junaan tai metroon.


Junan tapauksessa pyörästä ei vaan saa niin suurta etua, sillä vain toisessa päässä junamatkaa voi kulkea pyörällä, kun pyörää ei voi ottaa junaan mukaan (paitsi ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella ja silloinkin lisämaksusta). Metroon pyörän voisi sentään ottaa mukaan, mutta havaintojeni mukaan se ei ole kovin suosittua. Ehkä parempi niin, ainakin ruuhka-aikaan täysissä metroissa.




> Talvisaikaan pyörästä ei ole mitään hyötyä loskaisilla keleillä tai silloin jos kevyen liikenteen väyliä ei ole aurattu.


Totta vaikkakin viime talvena (erikoinen talvi, myönnetään) havaitsin käytännössä vain yhden loskaisen päivän, jolloin liikkuminen pyörällä oli vaikeaa. Niillä reiteillä joilla itse kuljen olivat pyörätiet kohtuullisen hyvin aurattujakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> *Helsingissä on Euroopan paras joukkoliikenne*
> 
> Yhdeksän kymmenestä helsinkiläisestä on tyytyväinen kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen, selviää Euroopan komission heinäkuun lopulla julkaisemasta tutkimuksesta. Siinä selvitettiin asukkaiden näkemyksiä elämisen laadusta omassa asuinympäristössään. Mukana oli 75 eurooppalaista kaupunkia.
> 
> Helsingin joukkoliikenne arvioitiin koko tutkimusjoukon parhaaksi. Helsinkiläisistä lähes puolet (48 prosenttia) on erittäin tyytyväisiä ja 45 prosenttia melko tyytyväisiä joukkoliikenteeseen. Erittäin tyytymättömien prosenttiosuus jäi Helsingissä nollaan.



Tutkimusraportti "Survey on perceptions of quality of life in 75 European cities, June 2007" on saatavissa EU:n webbisivuilta.

----------


## Kani

HKL tiedottaa mielellään näistä lukuisista tutkimuksista, jotka todellisuudessa osoittavat lähinnä, että Helsingissä on vähääntyytyväisimmät asukkaat. Samanaikaisesti kun viestinnän keinoilla melskataan näyttävästi Euroopan kärkisijoilla, estetään huomion kiinnittyminen siihen, että joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät putoavat koko ajan.

HKL:n omilla kotisivuilla on tilasto, jonka mukaan vuonna 2000 joukkoliikenteessä tehtiin 200,4 miljoonaa matkaa, mutta viime vuonna enää 189,5. Matkat ovat vähentyneet tasaisesti useilla miljoonilla joka vuosi.

Väkisin herää kysymys, mikä on se intressi, jonka takia HKL jatkaa tätä optimistiviestintää, kun päinvastoin pitäisi kiinnittää huomiota alamäkeen, jossa joukkoliikenne todellisuudessa on.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL:n omilla kotisivuilla on tilasto, jonka mukaan vuonna 2000 joukkoliikenteessä tehtiin 200,4 miljoonaa matkaa, mutta viime vuonna enää 189,5. Matkat ovat vähentyneet tasaisesti useilla miljoonilla joka vuosi.


Löytyisiköhän tuolle selityksiä? Miten on tilastoitu seutubusseissa ja/tai lähijunissa tehtävät Hgin sisäiset matkat? Onko tilastointitapa muuttunut jossain vaiheessa? Onko kyseessä oikeasti matkamäärä, vaiko todellisuudessa nousumäärä? Silloin voisi kysyä, onko parantunut poikittaisliikenne vähentänyt vaihtojen tarpeellisuutta mikä näkyy tilastoissa negatiivisella tavalla, vaikka onkin positiivinen ilmiö.

Vähennys on päivittäin (jakajana 290) noin 38 000 matkustajaa. Sellainen määrä saattaa hyvinkin kadota ihan tilastojen syövereihin edellä luetelluilla tavoilla. En tiedä, onko niin, mutta toivon.

Sinänsä olen kyllä ihan samaa mieltä Kanin kanssa siitä, että tuon tutkimuksen ainoa tulos on se, jonka tiedämme jo monelta muultakin alalta: suomalainen on tyytyväinen kovin vähään, varsinkin jos ei paremmasta tiedä. Puhutaanpa sitten ruoasta, palvelusta, kauppojen (vaate)valikoimasta tai vaikkapa joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Löytyisiköhän tuolle selityksiä? Miten on tilastoitu seutubusseissa ja/tai lähijunissa tehtävät Hgin sisäiset matkat? Onko tilastointitapa muuttunut jossain vaiheessa? Onko kyseessä oikeasti matkamäärä, vaiko todellisuudessa nousumäärä?


Matkamääriä ei voi tilastoida laskemalla busseihin ja vaunuihin nousijoita. Matkamäärät saadaan selville vain kyselyillä. Matkakorttitekniikkakaan ei auta, koska aikaa ostaneiden tai vaihtajien ei tarvitse rekisteröidä nousuaan kuin busseissa.

Eksaktia tietoa ei ole olemassa, koska kaikki laskenta tehdään otantapohjalta. Eli lasketaan jollain tarkkuudella jokin määrä vuoroja ja sitten oletetaan, että laskemattomat vuorot ovat samanlaisia. Tällä hetkellä ainoa luotettava laskentamenetelmä on ihmisten käyttäminen laskemiseen, mutta se on liian kallista.

Matkamääristä, nousuista, vaihdoista ja niiden suhteesta voi sanoa, että joukkoliikenneviranomaisen (HKL ja YTV) kannalta on eduksi järjestää verkko sellaiseksi, että vaihtoja on paljon (Iso liityntä!). Sillä nykysysteemillä siten saadaan suuria lukuja "matkamääriksi", koska nousujen määrä kasvaa, vaikka matkamäärä ja tulot todellisuudessa laskisivat palvelun huonontuessa.

Viranomaisen talouden kannalta puolestaan on vain eduksi, että matkamäärä laskee, koska joukkoliikennettä hoidetaan tappiollisin keinoin (=bussit ja liityntäliikenne). Mitä vähemmän matkoja, sitä vähemmän voidaan ajaa vuoroja ja siten alijäämä pienenee. Toisin sanoen, jos poliitikoille halutaan näyttää hyviä numeroita, kannattaa järjestää lisää liityntäliikennettä, joka vähentää matkoja ja pienentää alijäämää mutta nostaa nousujen määrää. Eli näyttää siltä, kuin joukkoliikennettä hoidettaisiin aiempaa tehokkaammin.

Mutta entä kokonaisuuden kannalta? Kaikki poistuvat joukkoliikennematkat eivät suinkaan ole turhia niin, että ne jäisivät tekemättä. Automatkojen kohdalla on näin, mutta joukkoliikenteellä matkustetaan enemmän tarpeeseen. Kun palvelu tarpeeksi huononee, siirrytään autoon. Yhteiskunnalle tämä on kuitenkin vahinko, koska autolla liikkuminen on kalliimpaa. Kaupungin kannattaisi maksaa ennemmin joukkoliikenteestä kuin rakentaa lisää teitä ja katuja. Mutta edellä kuvattu "mekanismi" toimii päin vastoin.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

HS: Helsinkiläiset tyytyväisiä joukkoliikenteeseen

Kolme hauskinta otetta jutusta:




> Lähes neljä viidestä haastatellusta piti joukkoliikennettä hyvänä tai erittäin hyvänä.



Eivät ainakaan ole minun tuttujani.




> Lähes kaikki vastaajat kannattivat myös kaupungin liikennepoliittista linjaa, joka suosii joukkoliikennettä.



Mitä?!  :Laughing: 





> Niin vastasi 94 prosenttia haastatelluista asukkaista ja 88 prosenttia yritysjohtajista.



Ahaa... Tämähän sen selittää.

Kyselyt tehneen firman nimi on Otantatutkimus Oy. Kannattaisikohan vähän miettiä seuraavaa otantaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS: Helsinkiläiset tyytyväisiä joukkoliikenteeseen
> 
> Kolme hauskinta otetta jutusta:


Tämä tutkimus oli meillä esittelyssä eilen kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa.

Kyseessä on jälleen asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus, joka ei vertaa olojamme mihinkään vaan kertoo ainoastaan siitä, miltä ihmiset sanovat heistä tuntuvan.

Pari poimintaa tästä tutkimuksesta ja ihmisten vastausten kehityksestä.

Tänään on YLEn aikaisessa uutisoitu ykkösasiana tästä tutkimuksesta, että helsinkiläiset haluavat lisää pyäsköintitilaa keskustaan. Kuitenkin tyytymättömyys pysäköintipaikkojen määrään on 10 vuoden aikana vähentynyt. Ovatko pysäköintiolot ratkaisevasti parantuneet tänä aikana? Tuskin, sen sijaan arvelen, että kaupunkilaiset ovat alkaneet uskoa, ettei kaupungissa ole rajattomasti tilaa pysäköintiin. Ja tyytymättömyydestä huolimatta keskustan pysäköintilaitoksissa on jatkuvasti käyttämätöntä kapasiteettia.

Toinen hauska tulos oli, että yli puolet kaupunkilaisista pyöräilee kesällä vähintään 2-3 kertaa viikossa. Kun katselee ympärilleen, tätä on vaikea uskoa. Mutta kysymyshän ei ole siitä, tapahtuuko todella näin vaan siitä, mitä ihmiset ovat sanoneet.

Joukkoliikenteen suosimista liikennepolitiikassa kannatettiin selvästi. Siitä huolimatta, että teot ovat ristiriidassa tämän kanssa. Jälleen sama juttu: kysyttäessä vastataan poliittisesti korrektisti, mutta itse toimitaan toisin. Toisin sanoen joukkoliikenne on oikein hyvä asia - muille, mutta ei juuri minulle.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikenteen suosimista liikennepolitiikassa kannatettiin selvästi. Siitä huolimatta, että teot ovat ristiriidassa tämän kanssa. Jälleen sama juttu: kysyttäessä vastataan poliittisesti korrektisti, mutta itse toimitaan toisin. Toisin sanoen joukkoliikenne on oikein hyvä asia - muille, mutta ei juuri minulle.


Koska laitoit omia tulkintojasi vastauksista, niin laitan minäkin: 

Voisikohan joukkoliikenteen korkea arvostus johtua siitä että pinttyneet "autoliittolaiset" ovat tyytymättömiä autoilun edellytyksiin, mutta siinä sivussa muistavat joka kerta pieni virne päällä sanoa että Helsingissähän joukkoliikenne on erinomaista!

Toinen tulkinta on "aidan toisella puolella on vihreämpää" , eli joukkoliikennettä satunnaisesti käyttävät autoilijat ovat olleet positiivisesti yllättyneitä joukkoliikenteen tasoon silloin kun ovat sitä käyttäneet.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska laitoit omia tulkintojasi vastauksista, niin laitan minäkin:


Hyviä tulkintoja.

Tämä on aina haastattelututkimusten ongelma. Ei tiedetä, miksi haastateltavat vastaavat kuten vastaavat. On tunnettua, että haastateltavat pyrkivät arvaamaan, minkälaisen vastauksen kysyjä haluaa ja vastausta muotoillaan tähän haluttuun suuntaan. Fiksuilla kysymysten asetteluilla pyritään vähentämään vastausten epäluotettavuutta, mutta täydellinen luotettavuus on mahdotonta.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Kansainvälinen metrojen vertailututkimus kertoo meille viime huhtikuulta seuraavaa:

"Metroen i København er den bedste i verden

Branchefolk kårede i går metroen i København til at være verdens bedste. Til kåringen var københavnerundergrundsbanen i konkurrence med metroerne i London, Madrid og Singapore. Den Københavnske metro blev kåret bl.a. ud fra parametre som driftsstabilitet, passagertilfredshed og sikkerhed. Københavns Kommune ser kåringen som et tegn på, at en udvidelse af metroen er en god idé. Den planlagte udvidelse består i en cityring, der skal gå genne byens brokvarterer. Ringen vil indbefatte 17 stationer og vil efter planen være køreklar i 2018."

Taattua BEST-tyyppistä tutkimusta...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taattua BEST-tyyppistä tutkimusta...


Niinpä näyttää olevan.

Taustaksi voisi olla hyvä tietää, että Köpiksen metron piti kulkea 1,5 min vuorovälillä, mutta nykyään se ajaa ruuhkassa 2 min vuoroväliä ja haaroilla tietenkin 4 min. Köpiksen metroverkko kun on samanlainen 2-piikkinen haarukka kuin meillä. http://www.m.dk/kor_med_metroen/koreplan.htm

Tämä asia olisi erinomaisen hyvä tietää myös HKL:ssä, joka kuvittelee, että ilman kuljettajia HKL-metrokin ajaa 1,5 min vuoroväliä. Ei aja, ja samasta syystä kuin ei aja Köpiksessäkään. Ovien väliin juoksevat ihmiset kun sekoittavat aikataulut. Niin sekoittivat Köpiksessäkin, ja ainoa ratkaisu on ollut pidentää pysäkkiaikoja (noin 45-50 sekuntiin), jolloin on ja oli pakko pidentää myös vuoroväliä.

HKL:n herrat olivat paikalla jo muutama vuosi sitten, kun Helsingissä pidetyssä seminaarissa kerrottiin, että ei kuljettajaton automaattimetro toimi 20 sekunnin pysäkkiajoilla. Mutta eihän tällaiseen kokemukseen tietenkään ole tarpeen uskoa. Mieluummin uskottiin ja uskotaan edelleen siihen, mitä Köpiksessä oli suunniteltu.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Helsinki on taas BEST HSL:n tiedotteen mukaan. http://jlf.fi/f34/9286-hsl-hsl-aluee...tutkimuksessa/

Minua kuitenkin huvitti kaikkein eniten YLE:n uutisten väliotsikko http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_seud...ilussa/7417446 :




> Helsinki on Pohjolan bussipääkaupunki


Ei sitä taida juuri osuvammin voida kiteyttää.  :Laughing:

----------


## SD202

> Helsinki on taas BEST HSL:n tiedotteen mukaan. http://jlf.fi/f34/9286-hsl-hsl-aluee...tutkimuksessa/
> 
> Minua kuitenkin huvitti kaikkein eniten YLE:n uutisten väliotsikko http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_seud...ilussa/7417446 :
> "Helsinki on Pohjolan bussipääkaupunki"


Mikäköhän tuossa väliotsikon jälkeisessä tekstissä sitten tuki itse väliotsikkoa?
Jos mitataan bussien lukumäärää liikennöintialueella, niin eiköhän länsinaapurimme pääkaupungissa eli SL -alueella ole enemmän busseja kuin HSL -alueella. Ja taitaa Skiigge Böy -pääkaupunkikin mennä HSL -alueen edelle bussien lukumäärässä...?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäköhän tuossa väliotsikon jälkeisessä tekstissä sitten tuki itse väliotsikkoa?


Jäin itsekin miettimään samaa. Minusta tuo on niin herkullinen lähinnä siksi, että kansainvälisesti katsoen bussiliikenne on sitä vähiten arvostettua, ajatuksella "eihän sinne mene edes rataa", eli kun ollaan Bussipääkaupunki, niin ikään kuin tunnustetaan, että asiat on hoidettu huonosti. Mutta eihän toimittajaraukka ole sitä sillä tavalla tarkoittanut, vaan todennäköisesti maalaisena hänelle joukkoliikenne = bussit ja hän on sitten keksinyt mielestään oikein mainion kehun Helsingille, kun ollaan oikein Bussipääkaupunki.

Tuossa taannoin keskusteltiin ystävien kesken siitä, mikä muu länsieurooppalainen Helsinkiin edes jotenkin verrattavissa oleva kaupunkiseutu voisi ylläpitää edes jollain tavalla Helsinkiin verrattavaa bussirallia, ja kyllä niitä oli vaikea löytää  Euroopassa kun raideliikenne on sitä joukkoliikennettä ja busseilla sitten täydennetään syrjäkylät. No, löytyi edes jotain, Oslo ja Ateena. Niistä vaan mallia meillekin sitten.

----------


## SD202

> Tuossa taannoin keskusteltiin ystävien kesken siitä, mikä muu länsieurooppalainen Helsinkiin edes jotenkin verrattavissa oleva kaupunkiseutu voisi ylläpitää edes jollain tavalla Helsinkiin verrattavaa bussirallia, ja kyllä niitä oli vaikea löytää  Euroopassa kun raideliikenne on sitä joukkoliikennettä ja busseilla sitten täydennetään syrjäkylät. No, löytyi edes jotain, Oslo ja Ateena. Niistä vaan mallia meillekin sitten.


Entäs Lontoo?  :Very Happy:  Lontoon keskustassa tuntuu siltä, ettei siellä liiku kaduilla mitään muuta kuin punaisia kaksikerroksisia busseja sekä takseja.
Noh, tiheästä metroverkostosta huolimatta matkustajia riittää niin maanalaisiin kuin maanpäällisiinkin joukkokuljettimiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mikäköhän tuossa väliotsikon jälkeisessä tekstissä sitten tuki itse väliotsikkoa?
>   Jos mitataan bussien lukumäärää liikennöintialueella, niin eiköhän länsinaapurimme pääkaupungissa eli SL -alueella ole enemmän busseja kuin HSL -alueella. Ja taitaa Skiigge Böy -pääkaupunkikin mennä HSL -alueen edelle bussien lukumäärässä...?


Toimittaja ilmeisesti eli käsityksessä, että vain bussit (jotka yhä useammin ovat HSL:n väreissä) ovat HSL-liikennettä ja juuri tämä HSL:n bussiliikenne on saavuttanut matkustajien suuren suosion. Toimittajalla tuskin on ollut käytössään mitään tilastoa tai muuta aineistoa BEST-kaupunkien bussien määristä, linjastoista tai puhumattakaan monesta muusta seikasta.

Mutta ihan mielenkiintoista on asua Pohjolan bussipääkaupungissa. Vielä kun eräs Ilmalassa majaa pitävä yritys saa lisää markkinaosuutta, niin ilmaisu alkaa vastata yhä enemmän todellisuutta - kirjaimellisesti.

----------


## petteri

> Tuossa taannoin keskusteltiin ystävien kesken siitä, mikä muu länsieurooppalainen Helsinkiin edes jotenkin verrattavissa oleva kaupunkiseutu voisi ylläpitää edes jollain tavalla Helsinkiin verrattavaa bussirallia, ja kyllä niitä oli vaikea löytää  Euroopassa kun raideliikenne on sitä joukkoliikennettä ja busseilla sitten täydennetään syrjäkylät. No, löytyi edes jotain, Oslo ja Ateena. Niistä vaan mallia meillekin sitten.


Niin, muualla Euroopassa raskasta raideliikenneverkkoa on usein enemmän ja ne alueet, joilla asema ei ole kävelymatkan päässä ovat sitten usein bussiliitynnän piirissä. Toinen yleinen bussiliikenteen muoto Euroopassa ovat sitten lyhyet matkat keskustassa, jotka Helsingissä hoidetaan ratikalla, muuallahan hitaat keskustaratikat vuosikymmeniä sitten usein korvattiin  busseilla.

----------


## sub

Mistäs taikurihatusta nämä verrokkikaupungit nostellaan? Vaikuttaa kyllä aika perinteiseltä julkisrahoitteiselta nollatutkimukselta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jäin itsekin miettimään samaa. Minusta tuo on niin herkullinen lähinnä siksi, että kansainvälisesti katsoen bussiliikenne on sitä vähiten arvostettua, ajatuksella "eihän sinne mene edes rataa", eli kun ollaan Bussipääkaupunki, niin ikään kuin tunnustetaan, että asiat on hoidettu huonosti. Mutta eihän toimittajaraukka ole sitä sillä tavalla tarkoittanut, vaan todennäköisesti maalaisena hänelle joukkoliikenne = bussit ja hän on sitten keksinyt mielestään oikein mainion kehun Helsingille, kun ollaan oikein Bussipääkaupunki.


Tai sitten toimittaja on sen ikäinen että on elänyt ajan jolloin Helsinki oli koko Euroopan Bussipääkaupunki: Muistan kun Linja-Autoliiton toimitusjohtaja aikoinaan ylpeili sillä että Helsingin Linja-autoasema oli Euroopan suurin kaikilla mittareilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mistäs taikurihatusta nämä verrokkikaupungit nostellaan? Vaikuttaa kyllä aika perinteiseltä julkisrahoitteiselta nollatutkimukselta.


Taitaa olla suunnilleen niin, että joka kerta otetaan nippu kaupunkeja, joiden asukkailta sitten kysellään. Jonakin vuonna Helsinki taisi olla lähinnä eteläeurooppalaisten kaupunkien kanssa vertailussa.

Oikeastaan BEST kertoo enemmän siitä, mihin vastaajat tyytyvät kuin siitä, mikä vertailun kaupungeista on "paras". Jos saksalaiselle taikka enontekiöläiselle tarjoaisi HSL-joukkoliikennettä ja sitten esittäisi nuo BEST-kysymykset, niin pisteet voisivat olla hyvin erilaisia kuin ne nyt ovat. Ihmisten odotukset ovat erilaiset, eivätkä verrattavissa, joten tuloksetkaan eivät ole verrattavissa.




> Niin, muualla Euroopassa raskasta raideliikenneverkkoa on usein enemmän ja ne alueet, joilla asema ei ole kävelymatkan päässä ovat sitten usein bussiliitynnän piirissä. Toinen yleinen bussiliikenteen muoto Euroopassa ovat sitten lyhyet matkat keskustassa, jotka Helsingissä hoidetaan ratikalla, muuallahan hitaat keskustaratikat vuosikymmeniä sitten usein korvattiin  busseilla.


Itse asiassa Lontoo tuossa edellä oli hyvä esimerkki  raskasta raideliikennettä on aina täydennettävä pintajoukkoliikenteellä. Siksi runsasbussinen kaupunki on yhtäkuin ratikaton kaupunki  Lontoo, Ateena, Madrid jne. Raskasraide voi sitten täydentää sekä ratikka- että bussikaupunkia. Vain Helsinki, kumppaneinaan Oslo ja Ateena, tuntuvat muodostavan tästä poikkeuksen niin, että pinnalla seilaa ratikoiden lisäksi valtava bussiarmaada.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistäs taikurihatusta nämä verrokkikaupungit nostellaan? Vaikuttaa kyllä aika perinteiseltä julkisrahoitteiselta nollatutkimukselta.


En nyt välitä tarkistaa, mutta muistikuvani mukaan BEST-tutkimus on sellainen näiden samojen kaupunkien ihan itse rahoittama juttu, jonka nämä tekevät joka vuosi. Pari vuotta mukana oli Praha, joka oli paras.

Muiden kaupunkien motiivista olla tässä mukana on vaikea sanoa. Mutta HSL tietenkin on mielellään mukana tällaisessa tilastollisesti täysin merkityksettömässä vertailussa, koska se tuloksen perusteella jaksaa vuodesta toiseen väittää olevansa Euroopan paras joukkoliikennekaupunki.

Asiakastyytyväisyystutkimuksen tekeminen sinänsä on yksi osa liiketoimintaa. Mutta teettäjän pitäisi itse ymmärtää, mitä asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus tarkoittaa. Ja kertoa se myös tomittajille, jotka näköjään eivät myöskään ymmärrä. Mutta nyt HSL:n tiedotteen ingressi on täyttä roskaa, kun siinä kirjoitetaan, että HSL-alue on paras.... Se kun on aivan eri asia kuin että HSL-alueen asiakastyytyväisyys on paras...

Edelleen, haastattelututkimuksien yhteydessä ilmoitetaan otanta silloin, kun tuloksista kerrotaan rehellisesti. Eli kerrotaan lukijalle keskeinen tieto tulosten edustavuudesta. Tässä tapauksessa siitä, mitä tarkoittaa, että tutkimus on tehty viidessä kaupungissa. Mutta ei liene yllätys, ettei tätä tutkimuksen teon ydintietoa kerrota.

Euroopassa on EU:n alueella yli 100.000 asukkaan kaupunkeja 455 kappaletta. Eksaktin vastauksen antaminen on vaikeata tai mahdotonta, koska päädytään kysymykseen, mikä on kaupunki. Asiaa on käsitelty EU:n julkaisussa kaupungin määrittelystä. Siinä todetaan, että EU:n ja muutaman muun Euroopan maan (EU+4) alueella on 828 kaupunkia, joissa keskuskunnan ja seudun asukasmäärä on vähintään 50.000. EU:n alueella luku on 806.

Rohkenen väittää, että jokaisessa edellä määritellyssä 828 kaupungissa on joukkoliikennettä. Voiko 5 kaupungin otanta olla silloin edustava ja tutkimus siten merkitsevä. Ei voi, kun katsotaan, minkälaista aineistoa otannan pitäisi edustaa. Edellä linkatun EU:n julkaisun sivulla 4 on taulukko, jossa kaupungit on luokiteltu urbaanin alueen koon mukaan. Näitä kokoluokkia on 6, joten viiden otannalla joukossa ei ole edes yhtä kaupunkia jokaisesta kokoluokasta.

Tämän lisäksi olisi perusteltua tarkastella kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen ominaisuuksia ja sisällyttää otantaan edustava määrä erilaisista joukkoliikenneratkaisuista.

Tutkimatta asiaa tämän enempää arvelen, että tutkittavien kaupunkien määrän tulisi olla 3040, jotta mukana olisi edustava ja tilastollisesti merkittävä joukko sekä eri kokoisia kaupunkeja että erilaisten joukkoliikennejärjestelmien kaupunkeja. Ei ole, joten tutkimuksella ei ole mitään tilastollista merkitystä missään asiassa eurooppalaisten kaupunkien keskinäisessä vertailussa.

Antero

----------

